# Show us your Compressors/Super Compressors.



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Okay Guys, lets see all the different compressors that are out there, old and new. I'll go first.

Bucherer Archimedes Super Compressor from around 1971.


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

Super Compressors - my favourite watches.
Here are a couple .....

Top: Enicar Sherpa Guide, Le Cheminant, Festina, Universal Geneve Polerouter Sub, Fortis Marinemaster, Precimax Aquamax
Bottom: Hamilton Aquadate, Alpina, Pontiac, Lip Nautic Ski, Eska, Duval.


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

Found a sibling for your Bucherer too.


----------



## Stanford (Dec 29, 2006)

Also a favourite of mine:


----------



## Magnus (Nov 4, 2008)

My only Super Compressor right now...


----------



## vjb.knife (Feb 11, 2006)

Kaeser HSD, it's the best.


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

Stanford: Digging the Rodania and the black-hand Baylor :-!

I don't have many EPSA's right now, but here's 4: 2 C's and 2 SC's, with a 44mm Archimedes in the mix:


----------



## a pine tree (Sep 15, 2010)

Taswell said:


> Super Compressors - my favourite watches.
> Here are a couple .....
> 
> Top: Enicar Sherpa Guide, Le Cheminant, Festina, Universal Geneve Polerouter Sub, Fortis Marinemaster, Precimax Aquamax
> Bottom: Hamilton Aquadate, Alpina, Pontiac, Lip Nautic Ski, Eska, Duval.


 Wow! I dare say you've developed a theme there.


----------



## dondi (Oct 27, 2008)

Does this count?


----------



## stophmaster (Dec 22, 2009)

*My favorite subject!*

The Super Compressor divers would have to be my all time favorite style. Just so aesthetically pleasing, so cool with the internal bezel, and so many to choose from! Here are mine to add to the thread:

Wittnauer









1961 Bulova 41mm

















1963 Bulova 36mm









1961 Bulova single crown

















Hamilton Aquadate

















1964 Benrus Ultra Deep

















Enicar Sherpa Super Divette

















1961 Rotary Super 41. Not a diver, but a Super Compressor nonetheless. 

















1970 Accutron Deep Sea. Not an EPSA case, but obviously similar style. 









2008 Longines Legend. Modern remake of the classic...









Cheers,
'stoph


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: My favorite subject!*


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: My favorite subject!*

my only one right now, but always looking for more 

cheers,
Peter


----------



## Tictocdoc (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: My favorite subject!*

What exactly is a compressor watch, the ones shown seem to have one thing in particular, large crystals? and two crowns.

Are they meant to seal themselves off with higher pressures?

Never mind I found this: (very informative)

http://scubawatch.org/EPSA_SC_FAQ.html


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: My favorite subject!*

Good article, thanks for posting the link. As you said, very informative.


----------



## happyholiday (Jun 14, 2007)

awesome collection|>|>|>


----------



## chrishiew (Mar 30, 2006)

this thread is excellent!! loved those compressors and super compressors!!

may i know where is the best place to start sourcing for one as a newbie? 

thanks in advanced!


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

They are quite rare, some are very rare. 
They haven't been made for 35 years or more.
At the moment there are more on ebay than usual.


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

the Hamiltons pop up on ebay frequently... it appears they were made in much larger quantities than most of the other super-compressors...

cheers,
Peter


----------



## voodootomato (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

My compressor:
N


----------



## GarageBoy (Oct 9, 2008)

Any pics of single crown super compressors? (Zodiac Seawolf style?)


----------



## FlyPenFly (May 18, 2009)

I just picked one up!


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

A new arrival. Been waiting a long time to pick up one of these beauties.
In 1961 when this was made, scuba divers would have been very rare and dive watches even rarer.
Most watches back then were <35mm so this would have appeared huge.


----------



## Panama (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

Can someone explain to me what these are? Is there a depth requirement attached to the categories compressor and super compressor or is it a style of watch?


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

Pilot2 said:


> Can someone explain to me what these are? Is there a depth requirement attached to the categories compressor and super compressor or is it a style of watch?


Didn't want to be the turd in the punchbowl but since you asked: None of the modern watches in this thread are Super Compressor watches.
This question has been asked and answered a few times here.
EPSA was the case manufacturer of Compressor, Compressor 2, and Super Compressor cases. 
It has nothing to do with single or double crowns or internal bezels.


----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for the explanation!


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Check out the Tictocdoc post in this thread. He's added a link that gives good information on these watches.

Cheers.


----------



## chrishiew (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: My favorite subject!*



Tictocdoc said:


> What exactly is a compressor watch, the ones shown seem to have one thing in particular, large crystals? and two crowns. Are they meant to seal themselves off with higher pressures? Never mind I found this: (very informative)
> 
> SCUBAWATCH.ORG EPSA SUPER-COMPRESSOR FAQ


Thanks Tictocdoc!! This is really informative!! Every day is a learning day in WUS!! :-!:-!


----------



## caesarmascetti (Dec 17, 2007)

I think this one qualifies as an actual compressor


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Original 1973 Fortis Marine Master on the left, and the reissue assembled from NOS parts on the right.


----------



## jACK_bANDIT (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Okay, a chance to bump this. Just arrived, a new friend for my Bucherer Archimedes. A Bucherer Archimedes World Timer.

C'mon, lets see some more, there must be plenty of you guys with these types of watches, get the pics up and keep the thread going.


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

One of the really special Super Compressors - Polerouter Sub by Universal Geneve


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

Here's a rather uncommon one .. Festina made with the same case as the JLC Master Mariner.
I can't find any record of Festina making Super Compressors
But they must have done a few. 
Besides this one, I've also seen a 36mm with the conventional round case.


----------



## a pine tree (Sep 15, 2010)

timesofplenty said:


> *Didn't want to be the turd in the punchbowl* but since you asked: None of the modern watches in this thread are Super Compressor watches.
> This question has been asked and answered a few times here.
> EPSA was the case manufacturer of Compressor, Compressor 2, and Super Compressor cases.
> It has nothing to do with single or double crowns or internal bezels.


I love you.


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

a pine tree said:


> I love you.


back at ya!


----------



## Cleans Up (Jun 14, 2010)

wow, I don't have much to add here, but this thread rocks!!!!!


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

Back in the late 60s the Lip Nautic Ski was at the cutting edge of horological technology.
It combines an electro-mechanical movement with the classic 36mm SC case and is a perfect match for the funky stainless rally bracelet.


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

You'd be forgiven for thinking the Pontiac Hydraulica was US made.
Although it sounds like it was made in Detroit, this is a rare Belgian made watch.
The broad arrow hour hand is a nice vintage touch.


----------



## cibertris (Jan 27, 2008)

With a delicious day-date format,here is my JUSTINA compressor by E Piquerez.dated over 70´s


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

Alpina 10 - a classy 36mm super compressor


----------



## adolfo araujo (Jun 8, 2008)

here is one of my sc

enicar sherpa super-dive



actually for sell


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

Enicar Sherpa Guide


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

One of the most elegant of the 36mm super compressors.
The contrasting dial and bezel look very sharp.
Hamilton Aquadate from the mid-60s


----------



## maxlawbr (Mar 28, 2009)

Those are my favourite too.

Longines Legend Diver Date










Landeron


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

Here's another uncommon one, a Le Cheminant 40mm.
I've seen this case used by a few other makers but all are quite rare.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

New arrival, Bucherer Super Compressor 30 ATM, good looking big watch at 43mm. Unfortunately, it has to go back on the bay as something I've been chasing has come up.

Anyway enjoy, I've only ever seen one other of these on the bay. Also, sorry about the crappy night time pic.


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

I'll see your Bucherer and raise you one Precimax.
Another SC with the same case ....








The caseback on this one is particularly special


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

Duval 36mm


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

It's not a super compressor collection without the Fortis Marine Master


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

Here's a new arrival .. a Rodania Waterman single crown super compressor from the early 60s
It's about 40mm with a wonderful dial and broad arrow hour hand.
Super rare .. Google can only find a couple of 36mm double crowns of this brand and no mention of this model.


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

Elema 36mm


----------



## ec633 (Jan 6, 2012)

Here's a few of mine


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

outstanding thread|> thanks for sharing everyone


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

Taswell said:


> Here's another uncommon one, a Le Cheminant 40mm.
> I've seen this case used by a few other makers but all are quite rare.
> View attachment 536650


I agree, you don't see many of these, but there's one in my box (a bit more knackered than yours is). The case is impressively solid (unlike many of the compressors) and I really like the color of the internal bezel.


----------



## Itamaraty (Dec 16, 2007)

I had no idea that Enicar had EPSA cases in models such this!

Regards from Brasil,
Diogo


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

Yes ... the Enicar Ultrasonics from mid-late 1950s used EPSA cases
And the stamp inside the caseback makes it easy to date them.
These are from 1955-6


----------



## daftis (Feb 1, 2012)

A couple of my compressors. Enicar super dive and Sandoz both 40mm.
Does anyone have more info on Sandoz i would be glad. When was it produced and what movement inside. Dont have tools to open it.


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

It took me two years to find a good 42mm super compressor.
The large size in the old round shape is quite rare with only about 11 makers that I've been able to identify.
Whenever they appear they are also expensive as they are all very elegant watches and being made in the early 1960s, are in very short supply.
Last week was like finding lost treasure for me.
Look at what arrived in the mail today.








I've seen only one photo of this model a few years back on another forum.
Google finds no information at all about the Frey 42mm SC.







The Florus is so rare that Google doesn't know of it.
You can see that it shares a lot of DNA with the venerable Polerouter Sub


----------



## stophmaster (Dec 22, 2009)

Just had to revive this thread....


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

No new watch, just a couple of new pics. Anybody else?


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

The great thing about Super Compressors from the collector's perspective is that there are so many.
When you think that you've seen them all, another that you've never heard of pops up.
The old round 42mm SCs from the very early 1960s are my favourites and as far as I've been able to tell there were only about a dozen different ones made.
They are quite a bit rarer than the 36mm round or the later cushion case SCs.
Back in 1961 when they were made these were freakish huge watches and they probably had small production runs.

My latest acquisition is a Vetta with beautiful patina and a handset very similar to the Longines diver that came out then.
The leaping sailfish logo sets it off nicely.









And just because I'm so happy to have snagged them - a gratuitous family snapshot ....


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 12, 2011)

Got this one in a goodish state but it did have a canon pinion problem and was slipping in hours and minute hands
Off to the spa to fix the problem and a clean....just back and working really nice now.

Ill have another one up soon... should be in this week.

Im definitey going for the Enicar Jet series next


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

maxlawbr said:


> Those are my favourite too.
> 
> Longines Legend Diver Date


What's that strap?

I have mine on brady sailcloth


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

It's been a while waiting for this one.
I bought it as a wreck ages ago.
Finally found the parts and have had it put together.
Enicar Jet with a 24hr GMT hand and bezel.


----------



## sawungkampret (Aug 27, 2010)

wow this is nice, where can we get one?



Magnus said:


> My only Super Compressor right now...


----------



## hns-panama (Apr 23, 2012)

Perhaps more rare than a Sherpa? This Enicar Supertest has their first automatic chronometer movement -- AR1124. NOS crown (incoming from Germany) due soon. Working on strap too.

By the way, Enicar Super Compressors have a different Brevet number due to the bayonet mount -- Brevet 314962. Not all have the EPSA helmet logo.


----------



## o.v.e (May 15, 2010)

Just arrived... and due for a service, so it goes to my watchmaker today. It's huge, much bigger than what I do normally wear.










Bezel shows wear, but fortunately all city names are still readable. It is dificult or extremely expensive to find a (near) NOS one, so I was ready to compromise. Dial and inner 24-h bezel are ok, as well as the hands.










Enicar AR 1146










Note that the rotor does not fit in colour and will be replaced by a better suited one from an AR 1145.

The watch (seemingly mid-60ies) is a perfect match to my other Enicars with the same type of hands:


----------



## eccles (Nov 4, 2009)

My Fisco Prestige. Never seen another one, but Compressors do seem to have a lot of small makes that no one has heard of in them!


----------



## huntershooter (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Bucherer Super Compressor again, just for the hell of it.


----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

TASWELL- 

HOLLY SH...T BATMAN! What an incredible collection....thanks for posting!


----------



## Itamaraty (Dec 16, 2007)

Here is another Seapearl recently bought!!!


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

My searching paid off with this discovery.
This Droz 42mm Super compressor from the early 1960s has been lying untouched for 40 years.








But it's even better - the caseback shows that this one was issued to a Royal Australian Navy clearance diver.


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

Group shot of some big guns
Now if I could just find a semi-affordable Longines diver ........


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

Go back earlier in the thread. It's all explained there.


----------



## mihaieros (Jan 6, 2011)

Taswell said:


> Found a sibling for your Bucherer too.
> View attachment 494430


 There are some numbers on the active bezel. Do somebody knows the use of this bezel? What signifies those numbers? I also have a Bucherer but with blue dial and an ETA 2772 movement.. It is a nice big watch but I'm not confident to ware the watch in the swimming pool...


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

It's a double purpose bezel.
The inner blue numbers are a standard elapsed time bezel but if you use the inner blue numbers as the dive depth in metres - the outer white numbers are the corresponding no-decompression times in minutes.
45 mins @ 10m, 30 mins @25m etc


----------



## mihaieros (Jan 6, 2011)

Taswell said:


> It's a double purpose bezel.
> The inner blue numbers are a standard elapsed time bezel but if you use the inner blue numbers as the dive depth in metres - the outer white numbers are the corresponding no-decompression times in minutes.
> 45 mins @ 10m, 30 mins @25m etc


Thank you Taswell. So this watch is a diver watch... but I'm not very familiar with these diver features... to a better understanding, please give me an example of how a diver can use this watch.


----------



## U_A (Dec 24, 2011)

Woah... Look at this, everyone. 









USED VINTAGE HUGE LOT ENICAR SHERPA GUIDE WATCHES SPARE ONLY | eBay


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

OK ... simple version.
Before dive computers, divers used no-decompression tables to show how long they could stay at various depths before building up dangerous levels of dissolved nitrogen in their blood.

To stay deeper for longer, the diver would have to use more complicated decompression tables that show how long the diver would have to rest at shallow depths to allow the nitrogen to come out of solution safely. To surface from a long deep dive without going through a decompression stage, the diver would risk decompression sickness - the bends.
This bezel incorporates a simple no decompression table that shows the diver what time he can stay at various depths safely without having to decompress on the ascent.

The Fortis Marine Master is another watch that includes decompression tables on the dial - in a more complicated format.


----------



## imachucas (May 30, 2010)

My od


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

Taswell said:


> Go back earlier in the thread. It's all explained there.


Unrelated, but, wondering: What are the earliest and latest dates stamped into your compressors, and on which watches?


----------



## mihaieros (Jan 6, 2011)

Taswell said:


> OK ... simple version.
> Before dive computers, divers used no-decompression tables to show how long they could stay at various depths before building up dangerous levels of dissolved nitrogen in their blood.
> 
> To stay deeper for longer, the diver would have to use more complicated decompression tables that show how long the diver would have to rest at shallow depths to allow the nitrogen to come out of solution safely. To surface from a long deep dive without going through a decompression stage, the diver would risk decompression sickness - the bends.
> ...


Thank you Taswell, now is clear


----------



## scubafox (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi, this my Fortis Supercompressor, quite rare with this rounded case 42 mm


----------



## ArneHR (May 27, 2008)

Thanks Taswell for directing me to this thread!

Now I just got the get me one of those Polerouters... 

This March I was walking down Portobello Road, had a quick look into a bin in one of those arcades and found this beauty in near NOS condition. Enjoy!





































Some 50 years old tritium lume:


----------



## theblacks (Sep 1, 2012)

FlyPenFly said:


> I just picked one up!


what model is that? :O

EDIT:

nevermind. iwc vintage series 3231. wow. that thing is my grail ;lkasdjnh;jdsf any cheap homage out there? lol


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

theblacks said:


> iwc vintage series 3231. wow. that thing is my grail ;lkasdjnh;jdsf any cheap homage out there? lol


I am a fan myself. I don't know about a direct homage, but one of my favorites is the Hamilton Khaki UTC, which has a similar movement and the internal bezel for under $1,000. If you're looking really cheap, you could check out the Android Octopus.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

theblacks said:


> what model is that? :O
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> nevermind. iwc vintage series 3231. wow. that thing is my grail ;lkasdjnh;jdsf any cheap homage out there? lol


Also the G. Gerlach Navigator still being designed. I think it'd be available edit: oops, they said the fall this year not next year.










Sent from my cm_tenderloin


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

Latest one of these to find a home in my sanctuary for old super compressors is this beauty (recently found by Dirtvictim).
Milber Skin-Diver from 1960 - the first year that the twin crown SCs were released. 
There weren't many watches being labelled Skin-Diver back then and very few watches with a diameter of 42mm.
It's in super nice condition with an interesting and ornate handset for a diver and the narrow crosshatched crowns that are only seen on the oldest SCs.
It even has what appears to be an original leather strap from the period.
Looks like this one never got much use over the last 52 years.

Thanks Dave


----------



## CCOMCHA (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey there, my name is Michael and i will present the Legend Diver from 1965, cal. 290..

I like this watch, but i have a problem and hope someone may help me..
the crown on the 4 isn t original...

anyone there who have one to sell or know anyone.. enjoy the pics






Michael


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Is it the cross hatch crown you need?

If so, they come up on flea bay every now and then.

Have you tried there?


----------



## CCOMCHA (Oct 24, 2012)

yes, it is the big cross hatch crown..

hopefully a member will send me one !!!

[img=http://imageshack.us/a/img6/6639/zoom2i.th.jpg]

here it is the one i have!!
i even bought one from a french dealer an ebay, but it was a new one..so not the right thing!!

[img=http://imageshack.us/a/img268/5850/img0049x.th.png]

Michael


----------



## CCOMCHA (Oct 24, 2012)

what can i do for bigger picture?


----------



## Rodrigo (Feb 11, 2007)

sawungkampret said:


> wow this is nice, where can we get one?


Niice! +2 where can we get one?


----------



## Rodrigo (Feb 11, 2007)

Magnus said:


> My only Super Compressor right now...


Niiice! where can I get one?

Thanks!


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

Rodrigo said:


> Niice! +2 where can we get one?


You mean one of these? 









There used to be a couple of these cases available on the bay, but that was awhile back (I think there might be one left). I can tell you that it's a challenging build. I sent mine to a watchmaker because if I kept it I'm sure I would have thrown the whole works out the window. For starters, it takes a 26.4mm dial so good luck finding one in that size, or finding someone who can turn it on a lathe to take it down in size without damaging the paint. I've seen a few cases where folks have sanded them down by hand but it's a slow and stressful process. Plus, I don't know if the movement ring would be included, and whether or not it would accommodate any sort of modern movement without modification. This one ended up being an expensive build, but was well worth it. James at Midwest Watch & Clock did the work on the one you see here.

This particular case is on the smaller size, at 37mm diameter, but it's tall enough to feel chunky and the 22mm strap adds a bit of substance to it as well. It's got short lugs too so it won't accept many straps.

Feel free to contact me if you have any questions about this one.

-*****


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Yesterday was looking for info about my vintage Flucano that belonged to my grandfather. It is not a diver, but looking for it found at ebay this flucano compressor from the Vietnam war era. Found it beautiful. Obviusly pics are not mine.

Cheers!


----------



## Aifo (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## Rodrigo (Feb 11, 2007)

***** said:


> You mean one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice watch, looks very well build. Its sounds like a lot of work but i can see it's well worth it.

Thanks for the info.

Regards,
Rodrigo


----------



## CCOMCHA (Oct 24, 2012)

Scott... alias timesofplenty...

THANK YOU VERY MUCH..

here it is, with the great fixing crown!!

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

CCOMCHA


----------



## CCOMCHA (Oct 24, 2012)

and another one

Lanco Super Compressor early 1970ies

Ref.: FHF 90-5


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

A couple that I bought as wrecks - back from my watchmaker's bench 
Frey 42mm SC and a 36mm Enicar Sherpa Jet (24 hour time)


----------



## ChrisDeskDiver (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

ChrisDeskDiver said:


> View attachment 910677


:rodekaart


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

New pic. bump to see what else is out there or any new pics by others.

1971 Bucherer Super Compressor.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Taswell said:


> Found a sibling for your Bucherer too.
> View attachment 494430


Do you still have this one Taswell? Looks great.


----------



## ChrisDeskDiver (Jul 21, 2009)

timesofplenty said:


> :rodekaart


does that mean good? Lol


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

ChrisDeskDiver said:


> does that mean good? Lol


b-) but: not a Super Compressor ;-)


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

The Frey Plonguers is one of the rarest of the old 42mm Super Compressors
This pair show both styles of crown - the older thinner crowns and the later wider type.


----------



## Jstep (Sep 22, 2007)

This one is off to a new home tomorrow.


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

One of the less common SC divers - It took a long time to find this one.
Technos 42mm
View attachment 990915

View attachment 990919


----------



## EwiL (Aug 19, 2012)

That's not the rarest SC, but I love wearing it ! And I'll recovered it from the watchmaker next week !


----------



## Zilladon (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: My favorite subject!*



stophmaster said:


> The Super Compressor divers would have to be my all time favorite style. Just so aesthetically pleasing, so cool with the internal bezel, and so many to choose from! Here are mine to add to the thread:
> 
> Wittnauer
> 
> ...


What a gorgeous collection you have! Such beautiful (and enviable!) eye-candy 

- Patti


----------



## Olaa (Apr 27, 2013)

*Re: My favorite subject!*

Beautiful compressors! 

Bestreg
Ola


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 12, 2011)

*Re: My favorite subject!*


----------



## maiky76 (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: My favorite subject!*

Hi,

Another great list of compressors here:
ÖÙÔÏÃÑÁÖÉÊÏ ÁÖÉÅÑÙÌÁ VINTAGE ÊÁÔÁÄÕÔÉÊÙÍ & ÓÔÅÃÁÍÙÍ ÌÏÍÔÅËÙÍ (1o MEÑÏÓ)
Cheers
Mickael


----------



## primabaleron (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: My favorite subject!*

Enicar Sherpa Super Dive x 2


----------



## primabaleron (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: My favorite subject!*

Enicar Sherpa Super Dive x 2
View attachment 1183372

View attachment 1183376


----------



## Spiker1 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: My favorite subject!*

I understand that true Compressors and Super-Compressors are creations using specific case designs by a specific casemaker (EPSA) from the late 50's to the early 70's.

Besides Dan at OWC out of Australia, is anyone putting a modern spin on the concept of a case design that increases water resistance with an increase in water pressure?


----------



## locolockman (Jan 12, 2010)

[QUOTECCOMCHA;5674867]and another one
Q
Lanco Super Compressor early 1970ies

Ref.: FHF 90-5


Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/QUOTE]I have that exact watch made by Tissot same dial and indicator ring. Same applied markers. Very cool.


----------



## RSX (Sep 10, 2012)

My share on these great thread.

A Fortis Marinmaster Reissue









And the LLD


----------



## ChronoScot (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: My favorite subject!*

Fantastic thread! I've certainly learned something about vintage dive watch case technology (I wasn't aware of the meaning of the 'compressor' designation) and these vintage divers are just great to look at.

I found this article relating to super compressors on the web. It may add something to what is already being discussed here: Timekeeping Icon | Volume 1: Super Compressor Dive Watch « Gear Patrol

Having learned now about compressor cases, I'm curious as to whether JLC is applying this caseback technology in their Master Compressor line. I had always assumed that the 'Compressor' name refers to the proprietary JLC crown closure system, however I've often wondered how they (in the case of the Navy Seals Diving Automatic) are able to seal a flat case back to withstand 30bar of water pressure, secured by only four small screws.

Does anyone know whether JLC uses compressor-type cases in their modern watches or only applies the name to the crown closure keys?


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Here are some of the pieces I owned and some I still have in that style

Roberto


----------



## primabaleron (Oct 20, 2011)

Enicar Sherpa Super Dive II


----------



## argilag (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: My favorite subject!*


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: My favorite subject!*

Nice watches but none of those are Super Compressors - (but the Longines is a modern copy of one)
Super Compressor watches have not been made since about 1972.
Super Compressor isn't about twin crown/internal bezel. There were single crown SC watches as well.
It refers to watches with patented super compressor cases that were made by EPSA.


----------



## primabaleron (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: My favorite subject!*

And this?


----------



## primabaleron (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: My favorite subject!*

OPC


----------



## gigel113 (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: My favorite subject!*

One of the poor man's LLDs, gone but not forgotten:


And the real deal:


----------



## kazrich (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: My favorite subject!*

Here's a couple of SC's
Because the EPSA cased Enicar Sherpa Graph uses the Enicar bayonet type case back ( rather than screw down ) the patent changed to Brevet 314962.
The Enicar Aqua Graph also appears to have used this same case number, but had a deeper dive recommendation. 
The Sherpa Graph looks more like a sports watch but my understanding is that it does use a Super Compressor case and in it's day was good for 150 - 200 ft



Recently purchased this Enicar Super Divette . The inside of the case shows the EPSA divers helmet



Both crowns bear the Enicar Saturn logo and are cross hatched . Real Jekyll and Hyde watch this.
Would easily pass as a dress watch in the casino. Then off for a midnight dive with the ship wrecks 





Richard


----------



## primabaleron (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: My favorite subject!*

Lorenz/Edox Hydro Sub


----------



## gummo_70 (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: My favorite subject!*

This is my Arla Super Sport. Arla was a small Swedish import brand. Arla means early in Swedish and the index on 12, 3, 6, 9, are made to look like Thors hammer from the Nordic Mythology. Thanks for a very nice thread!


----------



## tmr5555 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: My favorite subject!*



kazrich said:


> Here's a couple of SC's
> Because the EPSA cased Enicar Sherpa Graph uses the Enicar bayonet type case back ( rather than screw down ) the patent changed to Brevet 314962.
> The Enicar Aqua Graph also appears to have used this same case number, but had a deeper dive recommendation.
> The Sherpa Graph looks more like a sports watch but my understanding is that it does use a Super Compressor case and in it's day was good for 150 - 200 ft
> ...


That Enicar Sherpa chrono is lovely!


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: My favorite subject!*


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: My favorite subject!*

OWC Compressor Milsub:


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: My favorite subject!*

Amen to your OWC MiIsub compressor, I have a MS 9411 with snowflake hands due in in about a month congratulations looks great.


----------



## Guzza (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: My favorite subject!*



Thunderdaddy said:


> View attachment 1473090
> 
> View attachment 1473091


The Squale cased watch is interesting. Squale were a well respected case maker in their own right before building their own watches. For Squale to pay licence fees to build EPSA cases would be like GM paying to build Fords. I'd love to see a few more pix of that watch.


----------



## Guzza (Jan 26, 2014)

My one and only Super compressor is a Pierce 2000 single crown from 1968, and its a rare beastie. In all my searching on line, I've found only one other with a brown dial.


















































Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lilhoody (Jan 3, 2008)

Lot's of vintage ; very little modern.


----------



## Guzza (Jan 26, 2014)

Lilhoody said:


> Lot's of vintage ; very little modern.


Production of Compressor cases stopped in the early 70's would be the reason. There are a smattering of homage's throughout the thread though


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Willieboy (Dec 10, 2007)

Prometheus Ocean Diver:


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

What is a Compressor?

SCUBAWATCH.ORG EPSA SUPER-COMPRESSOR FAQ


----------



## Willieboy (Dec 10, 2007)

timesofplenty said:


> What is a Compressor?
> 
> SCUBAWATCH.ORG EPSA SUPER-COMPRESSOR FAQ


Thanks for the link. It answered my questions before I could ask them.


----------



## primabaleron (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## Guzza (Jan 26, 2014)

primabaleron said:


>


The Orient isnt actually a super compressor but both nice watches.


----------



## armian (Jul 13, 2011)

Great Thread !
My not so super but still compressor:
Indus Compressor on Eta 2408 10-1965 



















Cheers,
Armian


----------



## onelund (Aug 8, 2013)

My Wyler Vetta Jumbostar

powered with a ETA 2472 modified with incaflex system

can anyone point out what year this beauty could be made, haven't found much info on the internet.


----------



## Guzza (Jan 26, 2014)

onelund said:


> My Wyler Vetta Jumbostar
> 
> powered with a ETA 2472 modified with incaflex system
> 
> ...


On the inside of the caseback along with the diving helmet logo is a two digit number. I believe thst to be the year of manufacture...for the case at least.


----------



## onelund (Aug 8, 2013)

5-68 could that be right you think?


----------



## Guzza (Jan 26, 2014)

I think so. Presumably the month and year. Mine also states 68, although I dont remember seeing a month


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Magnus said:


> My only Super Compressor right now...


This is gorgeous, what is it?


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

onelund said:


> My Wyler Vetta Jumbostar...
> View attachment 2424025


Is this an EPSA case?


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Bucherer Super Compressor again, just for the hell of it.


That is sexy as hell!


----------



## sookoon (Mar 12, 2014)

Vintage French ELGÉ 25-Jewel Incabloc Automatic

I'm told it's a Super Compressor. Any comments?


----------



## onelund (Aug 8, 2013)

Enicar Sherpa Guide marked 65-5 in the case back

Just got it serviced.


----------



## onelund (Aug 8, 2013)

timesofplenty said:


> Is this an EPSA case?


Yes it is.


----------



## whatwhatwhat (Jan 28, 2010)

Carl F. Bucherer Patravi ScubaTec w/ helium valve


----------



## Guzza (Jan 26, 2014)

whatwhatwhat said:


> Carl F. Bucherer Patravi ScubaTec w/ helium valve
> View attachment 2850602


Very nice but not quite a supercompressor...


----------



## EwiL (Aug 19, 2012)

This one is a SC, a 42mm polerouter Sub with it's 215-1 caliber, before service. So modern !


----------



## pz93c (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: My favorite subject!*



stophmaster said:


> 1970 Accutron Deep Sea. Not an EPSA case, but obviously similar style.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That count up bezel is scarce. Most are count down. Very nice, Stoph.


----------



## EwiL (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: My favorite subject!*

A beauty


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 12, 2011)

*Re: My favorite subject!*


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 12, 2011)

*Re: My favorite subject!*

My hobby..


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 12, 2011)

Dbl post


----------



## Kawkakawka7 (Feb 19, 2016)

1969 Longines admiral


----------



## akajack (Aug 15, 2015)

*Carlisle Super Compressor "dress" watch*

Vintage May, 1962 and only rated for 5ATM this gold plated (10 microns) screwback model has nice lines and contains a 17-jewel Provita marked ETA 2472 movement. Wear your super compressor to work with no snagging on your shirt or coat!

I put it on a vintage 1960's gold colored Eulit (marked "made in West Germany") waterproof one-piece band and it doesn't look bad. The other photo shows it on a 1960's DP seal skin band and it looks quite nice on that. Close up is of the grain on the seal skin. Photo of the cross-hatched crown didn't come out too well, but it's interesting because it is gold around the sides and steel/silver on the cross hatched part. I looked closely and I don't believe any metal was removed, it was made this way! It's keeping relatively good time also.

This is a real Super Compressor, note the spring inside the lip of the caseback. Standard "compressor" watches don't have that normally, but I believe they have the same depth rating.


----------



## akajack (Aug 15, 2015)

*Bulova Super Compressors from 1961 and 1962*

These are some well-used watches. The single-crown watch literally had its crystal in pieces when I purchased it, but the rest of the watch is complete and original. The dual-crown watch is just the way I received it. I haven't had the crystal changed yet, though I believe original crystals are available. it's still a bit of a challenge to explain to a watchmaker what needs to be done to ensure the inner bezel can still rotate. These are "armored" crystals - they can't just be popped in and out. A special type of crystal press has to be used. Found that out the hard way when I tried to put a new one in the single-crown watch! I think with a new crystal the dual-crown would look really nice. Note the unpolished sides in kind of a matte finish. I assume this was never a highly polished watch. No one would buy this if they weren't going to use it diving and then you wouldn't really want it all shiny and reflective, right?

The single-crown could use a dial and hands (and the bezel is not original.) That's a lot to ask. Even the hands are basically impossible to find. Bulova had a convoluted numbering system that is difficult to decipher and all hands had the same basic part number with special letters added for the type. It's not easy to get someone selling hands to open up a 100 packages looking for what you want!

If you know of a source for a dial and hands I'm at your service!

Bulova chose to not use the cross-hatched super compressor crowns on the dual-crown model for some reason, but they are nicely marked "Bulova" and timed to just about line up when the inner bezel is in home position. I really like the dual-crown model. it's clean lines and low overall height make wearing it easy and carefree.


----------



## Zzarquon (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: My favorite subject!*

Hello Everybody,
I've been lusting after super compressors for almost 10 years. A couple years after the purchase of a modern homage, I finally put my hands on a real one recently, a Girard-Perregaux Deep Diver from 1975. Buying process was a thrill but the watch was worth it. I'm now looking to replace the crystal (they said they have all parts on stock at GP - quite a positive surprise).
Regards,
Zarq


----------



## akajack (Aug 15, 2015)

*Re: My favorite subject!*

This is a very interesting watch and quite rare I believe. I've only been able to handle one of these before (the version with two crowns and marked "gyromatic" along with "high frequency")

What frustrated me is I couldn't tell for certain that it was a super compressor version as the back on the one I saw was smooth except for writing similar to something like "water resistant to 20ATM" - which would be keeping with a super compressor. The other Deep Divers I've seen are well marked as such on the back, have the cross-hatched crowns, a 14-sided crystal locknut and inside the caseback the Super Compressor logo and the Swiss patent numbers (sometimes with three patents pending.)

The only thing common between the two versions (regarding super compressor technology) is the spring inside of the caseback. That should be enough to make it a super compressor. I just found it odd that all the other super compressor identifiers (which GP did use previously) were no longer there.

Do you have photographs of the caseback (both inside and outside) of your watch? It would be interesting to see how it is marked. Was this watch marketed as a Deep Diver in the contemporary GP advertising?

Your version is quite a bit less common.



Zzarquon said:


> Hello Everybody,
> I've been lusting after super compressors for almost 10 years. A couple years after the purchase of a modern homage, I finally put my hands on a real one recently, a Girard-Perregaux Deep Diver from 1975. Buying process was a thrill but the watch was worth it. I'm now looking to replace the crystal (they said they have all parts on stock at GP - quite a positive surprise).
> Regards,
> Zarq


----------



## Zzarquon (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: My favorite subject!*

Akajack, you're fully right. No specific marking indicating it is an EPSA case. Anyhow, I am quite certain based on the general layout and the signature details (positioning of crowns, screw down case back with spring, water resistance rating, GP forebears, production period etc.). See my additional pictures.

I found the watch on a French site for classifieds. The seller advertised it as a Gyromatic high frequency diver, nothing more. I didn't want to educate him further about the rarity of the watch...  He said his grandfather had bought it in Texas in the early seventies. A little practicing of my French helped me acquire a very special watch this time.

I posed my questions in email to GP and based on my pictures their expert confirmed that it was a genuine Deep Diver from 1975 and that they had all spares on stock (I can still hardly believe the latter). They said that the upper crown should also be signed GP (which isn't in my case, but most examples I saw on the internet were similar in that aspect). Meanwhile, they ignored my question regarding the case being EPSA or not...























akajack said:


> This is a very interesting watch and quite rare I believe. I've only been able to handle one of these before (the version with two crowns and marked "gyromatic" along with "high frequency")
> 
> What frustrated me is I couldn't tell for certain that it was a super compressor version as the back on the one I saw was smooth except for writing similar to something like "water resistant to 20ATM" - which would be keeping with a super compressor. The other Deep Divers I've seen are well marked as such on the back, have the cross-hatched crowns, a 14-sided crystal locknut and inside the caseback the Super Compressor logo and the Swiss patent numbers (sometimes with three patents pending.)
> 
> ...


----------



## boga (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: My favorite subject!*

This GP is a wonderful watch.

Love the dial.


----------



## akajack (Aug 15, 2015)

*Re: My favorite subject!*

I don't see how it could not be a super compressor. I just found it difficult to state with fact on the one I examined. Having some years to think about it I'm sure that the spring inside the caseback is the evidence.

As with any item nearing the end of its production run it could be that GP was hesitant to have the special crowns and backs produced again and continued with what they had on hand. Either way - a wonderful watch.1



Zzarquon said:


> Akajack, you're fully right. No specific marking indicating it is an EPSA case. Anyhow, I am quite certain based on the general layout and the signature details (positioning of crowns, screw down case back with spring, water resistance rating, GP forebears, production period etc.). See my additional pictures.
> 
> I found the watch on a French site for classifieds. The seller advertised it as a Gyromatic high frequency diver, nothing more. I didn't want to educate him further about the rarity of the watch...  He said his grandfather had bought it in Texas in the early seventies. A little practicing of my French helped me acquire a very special watch this time.
> 
> I posed my questions in email to GP and based on my pictures their expert confirmed that it was a genuine Deep Diver from 1975 and that they had all spares on stock (I can still hardly believe the latter). They said that the upper crown should also be signed GP (which isn't in my case, but most examples I saw on the internet were similar in that aspect). Meanwhile, they ignored my question regarding the case being EPSA or not...


----------



## mooieklokjes (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: My favorite subject!*

Let's wipe the dust off this topic!  
Some pictures of my Linear!


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 12, 2011)

*Re: My favorite subject!*







3 colors blue in an Enicar Sherpa guide.
Rare blue dial


----------



## Nikita70 (Sep 16, 2016)

Bumping this great thread. So many cool watches from yesterday.


----------



## Nps (Jan 3, 2017)

Reviving this thread because these vintage super compressors really don't get enough love! This is my vintage single crowned super compressor, 41 jeweled movement and nice caseback!









Sent from my SM-G900M using Tapatalk


----------



## theblacks (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: My favorite subject!*



argilag said:


>


What is this? This is the closest thing that I have seen to the IWC Aquatimer 3231-01.



Citizen V said:


> Also the G. Gerlach Navigator still being designed. I think it'd be available edit: oops, they said the fall this year not next year.


And another Aquatimer 3231-01 looker!

Is there such thing as a budget homage of this look? The indices, the bezel, the boxy hands. I adore this style. I do not like considering a Debert but I am just so I can see it.


----------



## theblacks (Sep 1, 2012)

argilag said:


>


What is this? This is the closest thing that I have seen to the IWC Aquatimer 3231-01.



Citizen V said:


> Also the G. Gerlach Navigator still being designed. I think it'd be available edit: oops, they said the fall this year not next year.


And another Aquatimer 3231-01 looker!

Is there such thing as a budget homage of this look? The indices, the bezel, the boxy hands. I adore this style. I do not like considering a Debert but I am just so I can see it.


----------



## boga (Jun 14, 2011)

theblacks said:


> What is this? This is the closest thing that I have seen to the IWC Aquatimer 3231-01.
> 
> And another Aquatimer 3231-01 looker!
> 
> ...


The Pleamar is not a budget homage of the IWC Aquatimer. It was more than 300€ whan it was sold (summer 2011) as a project from a spanish watch forum. You can't actually find it for sale, unless one of the owner would want to sell it.

I also love the Aquatimer vintage (actually is my watch grail). And as I would never be able to purchase one of them, I bought a Debert homage. Up to now, it works perfectly, and it's very well done.


----------



## theblacks (Sep 1, 2012)

boga said:


> The Pleamar is not a budget homage of the IWC Aquatimer. It was more than 300€ whan it was sold (summer 2011) as a project from a spanish watch forum. You can't actually find it for sale, unless one of the owner would want to sell it.
> 
> I also love the Aquatimer vintage (actually is my watch grail). And as I would never be able to purchase one of them, I bought a Debert homage. Up to now, it works perfectly, and it's very well done.


Thank you very much! Does that face style have a colloquial name? I remember that my original next best was the Ocean7 LM-2/C back in 2012. Found this mock up:









A young watch enthusiast can dream!


----------



## leFroy (Nov 17, 2014)

*Re: My favorite subject!*

Recently acquired this beauty off the fella who bought it new in 1961. A Rodania Waterman. I was delighted when I opened it to find out it's an oversize one; 42mm case/22mm lug width. Can't find much information about this size, does anyone have any knowledge of them? Cheers. (The nato is just there till a 22mm mesh comes through


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

An incredible collection - Well done!


----------



## Hilts (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: My favorite subject!*

Aha, so you won that one - certainly some nice history to it


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

I have often admired the look of the Super Compressors, but with a 7.5" wrist I would need a one of the 42mm cased versions to make it work - The Universal Geneve Polar Router's look like winners to me.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Wore one of my White Whales today

Pleamar










"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Kansas (Feb 13, 2011)

Some new arrivals










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kansas (Feb 13, 2011)

I received my 1972 Lip Super Nautic Ski today and here are some pics - the dial is really beautiful in person, the plexi is high-domed and the watch has great heft for a vintage watch. Very pleased with this unique super compressor,










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbravo86 (May 13, 2017)

A vintage Sandoz at 40mm...


----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

..............


----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

*
1966 
Hamilton AQUA-DATE [Skin Diver] 
Super Compressor 600ft. 
21 jewel automatic 
Hamilton calibre 64A Ref: 64040-3*

View attachment 14265849
View attachment 14265851
View attachment 14265853
View attachment 14265857


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Russian Vostok Compressor


----------



## boga (Jun 14, 2011)

Well Then Lets See said:


> View attachment 14265851


Impressive Hamilton.


----------



## boga (Jun 14, 2011)

theblacks said:


> What is this? This is the closest thing that I have seen to the IWC Aquatimer 3231-01.
> 
> Is there such thing as a budget homage of this look? The indices, the bezel, the boxy hands. I adore this style. I do not like considering a Debert but I am just so I can see it.


Richard LeGrand Atlanticus.

It's a micro brand that makes this watch in four different colours.










219$

My favourite is the dark blue.

https://www.richardlegrand.com/product-page/atlanticus-200m-diver


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> Wore one of my White Whales today
> 
> Pleamar
> 
> ...


Never seen or heard if one of these before. Really attractive case and design


----------



## boga (Jun 14, 2011)

ooshaugh1 said:


> Never seen or heard if one of these before. Really attractive case and design


The Pleamar reminds the IWC Aquatimer vintage, but it's not a budget homage. It was more than 300€ whan it was sold (summer 2011) as a project from a spanish watch forum. You can't actually find it for sale, unless one of their owners would want to sell it.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

boga said:


> The Pleamar reminds the IWC Aquatimer vintage, but it's not a budget homage. It was more than 300€ whan it was sold (summer 2011) as a project from a spanish watch forum. You can't actually find it for sale, unless one of their owners would want to sell it.


It's an IWC Aquatiner/LLD combined. I simply love it. It took me over a year to find one back in 2013.

if you find it for sale, the prices has gone up to about $700

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like and can afford".

Follow me on IG: @WatchExposure


----------



## RmacMD (Jul 24, 2017)

boga said:


> Richard LeGrand Atlanticus.
> 
> It's a micro brand that makes this watch in four different colours.
> 
> ...


Black dial w/ orange is really sharp except for the round indices. I might be persuaded otherwise if I actually got one on my wrist.


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Just flipped this. Slightly regretting it already!


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian re-issue


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

Pontiac Supercompressor 42mm


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Original mid-1980s Vostok Amphibian and modern Vostok re-issue.


----------



## jutr9833 (Feb 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

Driving the Pontiac today









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## jutr9833 (Feb 22, 2017)

One more supercompreesor from me - Bulova Accutron II Snorkel Reissue









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

It's Dad was a Supercompressor









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

Added a new member to the family today, purchased from Rich at Time Titans. I'm in love!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

Still on Honeymoon with this one









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

Back to the Pontiac









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## rneiman3 (May 17, 2019)

Well Then Lets See said:


> *
> 1966
> Hamilton AQUA-DATE [Skin Diver]
> Super Compressor 600ft.
> ...


I JUST LOVE THIS WATCH!!!!!!! One of the best Super Compressors to come along!!!


----------



## Ziggy Stardust GR (Aug 11, 2019)

Dan Henry 1970, adequately watered this summer










Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

Timor today









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

Timor Thursday









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g (Jul 10, 2018)

Farer Leven









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Zodiac super seawolf compression









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

Not enough action in here, hoping we see more EPSA cases in here soon









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

stevie g said:


> Farer Leven
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2nd that


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

Pontiac 1968









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

WUS Vostok compressor re-edition 800B28


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

Timor 40mm









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BTee19 (Jan 3, 2020)

Here’s my Camy super compressor. Haven’t seen it on the forums before but love the way it wears!


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Real vintage inspiration from a dive watch maker with a solid history & affordable...Vintage Snorkels are NOT mine,wish they were..


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Not exactly the real McCoy but this one certainly seems designed to look like a super compressor. Compressor-style if you will...











Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## goldenboywonder (May 1, 2015)

NWP627 said:


> My compressor:
> N
> View attachment 497489


awesome. What brand is this?


NWP627 said:


> My compressor:
> N
> View attachment 497489


----------

